# Torque...No,your Honda cant do this.



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Got it from a different forum,just wanted to share.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

BMWpurist said:


> Got it from a different forum,just wanted to share.












Even more torque, How does one get the rear wheels airborne too??


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Billd104 said:


> Even more torque, How does one get the rear wheels airborne too??


Lack of driving skill, with enough power to make it dangerous. :eeps:


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

I like honda


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Billd104 said:


> Even more torque, How does one get the rear wheels airborne too??


One decides not to put wheelie bars on one's car.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Billd104 said:


> Even more torque, How does one get the rear wheels airborne too??


lot's of speed, and lack of downforce


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

BMWpurist said:


> Got it from a different forum,just wanted to share.


Cool pic.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

There's the saying "My BMW's lug nuts require more torque than your Honda makes." :rofl:

Seriously, I don't care what i-VTEC does. Honda engines just don't feel powerful unless revved up.

The stupid thing is, on my mom's '07 Civic EX (automatic), there's no punch with the auto gearbox under 4500rpm. But if you decide to mash it and corner at the same time, there's the slightest torque steer sensation despite the fact it only makes 122 lb/ft torque. I'm dead serious, drop the hammer and the steering wheel leadens up and turns right


----------



## Vicman17 (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that was the idea when Honda came up with the VTEC idea. On normal driving, Hondas drive like any other Honda (or Acura). Even the S2000 is like this. Once you get up the RPM range, the VTEC kicks in like a small 'turbo'. I have a 1.7 Acura and with an AT it's just dead at any speed until I wind it up the rev range. Even the J32 V6 on my former TL Type-S lacks low-end torque. With 260hp, it's next to impossible applying power on a turn unless you want to practice going up and down the sidewalk. Taking off from a stop during winter gives you the same stupid steering wheel tug and I could never get used to that.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

That pic is more like, "rear wheel drive plus torque."

The original 2.0 liter S2000 dyno plot is flat as a billiard table with just a small bump up at VTEC. It feels weaker than other cars but, for instance, it was faster (0-60 and the 1/4 mile) than the last generation Mustang V8. But put most drivers in both and they'll pick the Mustang because of the stronger push. The lower-but-longer push wins.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Vicman17 said:


> I think that was the idea when Honda came up with the VTEC idea. On normal driving, Hondas drive like any other Honda (or Acura). Even the S2000 is like this. Once you get up the RPM range, the VTEC kicks in like a small 'turbo'. I have a 1.7 Acura and with an AT it's just dead at any speed until I wind it up the rev range. Even the J32 V6 on my former TL Type-S lacks low-end torque. With 260hp, it's next to impossible applying power on a turn unless you want to practice going up and down the sidewalk. Taking off from a stop during winter gives you the same stupid steering wheel tug and I could never get used to that.


Yea, I liked the kick in the CL type S. But the one I rode in had a manual, which made it kinda cool. The '07 Civic autobox is just stupid. I mean c'mon Honda, you KNOW there's no low end punch, so you need to keep it in the powerband. But why is it geared so tall.........taller than my X3? 2nd gear should NOT be running to 105 km/h in a 140hp econobox.

Basically what happens is I have to floor it from a dead stop and hope I don't get run over. By the time i-VTEC kicks in, I'm about to run into the person in front of me. So I never really get into the powerband, but at the same time I'm stuck with no low-end punch to quickly get me into traffic merges/intersections. Plus, the programming is idiotic on that made in Malaysia (no kidding!) automatic.


----------

